# Sheeps saying hello!



## secuono (Dec 13, 2012)

All three adults love to come up around me to be loved on and just stand around or graze around me. Ram wasn't aggressive what so ever this breeding season, I guess he was iffy last year because I was new to him. Now they don't even get up when I clean the barn, I have to sweep around the giant cotton balls. 

Flocking around me, because you know, I'm just a weird shaped sheep that can sit up!






Bending down to sit to take more pics and some got curious again. Those pics didn't turn out so well. 





Close up of my pretty boy.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello pretty sheepies!!!


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 13, 2012)

Sheep, they look like teady Bears to me.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 13, 2012)

Shelly May said:
			
		

> Sheep, they look like teady Bears to me.


Haha, cutest teddy bears I ever seen!


----------



## Godsgrl (Dec 13, 2012)

I love the second picture-very peaceful and beautiful. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 13, 2012)

Way better than teddy bears


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 13, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the photos...they just look so huggable


----------



## secuono (Dec 13, 2012)

Bahh bahh giant cotton balls!


----------



## CESpeed (Dec 14, 2012)

Again quesrtioning why sheep weren't in my original farm plan.  They are too adorable!!!  (Now I must remind myself of how good lamb tastes, so they will actually end up at the butcher and not me with a lot of pets.)


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 14, 2012)




----------

